# ¡Audifiel 8BX o LEEA 812Re?



## JBE (May 24, 2013)

Hola! Estoy armando unos bafles para uso hogareño (No más de 30W por canal) con un par de Tweeters Audifiel (4AF) y quería saber opiniones sobre alguno que haya probado o escuchado el 8BX y el 812Re. 

¿Cúal tiene mejor calidad (teniendo en cuenta las frecuencias bajas de ambos)?

Muchas Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (May 27, 2013)

Hola JBE, yo conozco el 6Bx y me gusta mucho como suena. el 8BX no debe ir mucho mas lejos. Respecto al 812Re. no lo conozco. 
Saludos.


----------

